# Detling @ UK Summer Morothome & Caravan Show Kent



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at UK Summer Morothome & Caravan Show Kent in Detling, Kent starting 05/06/2015

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=617

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

LadyJ has just added their name to attend this rally


----------

